# Staining Sides of Deck Boards



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

First off, a confession... I don't stain the sides of deck boards. Usually, the deck boards are only about 1/4" apart and it just seems pointless. Sure some stain wraps around the edge, but if you look closely, you can see that the edges aren't completely stained.

Recently, I've had 2 separate customers ask me if I stain the edges and they seem surprised when I said no.

So that got me to wondering if I ought be be re-thinking that. Does anyone stain the edges of deck boards?


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

:yes: i try to get down as far as i can.if their a patio under deck you must do it neatly so not to have runs show under deck .if deck is ground level just go to town on it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

That is a pet peeve of mine and, I don't mean to offend, but separates a hack from a pro. It looks horrible if you don't stain between the boards.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes i always try to, its not much extra work. What i have notice is that its hard on the brush.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> That is a pet peeve of mine and, I don't mean to offend, but separates a hack from a pro. It looks horrible if you don't stain between the boards.


No offense taken. I wouldn't have asked the question if I was going to get all touchy about it if I didn't hear what I wanted.

So, what's the technique for staining between the boards?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

If I don't feel like screwing around with a big brush and bending bristles and my wrist, I bring in a smaller brush, 1.5 or so to do the gap.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

work the brush down in the gap as far as you can and figure in the cost of a new brush to the job.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I put two coats of oil on every deck and the first is sprayed. That gets 90% of the in-betweens. On deck floors I will share a secret to nirvana. 18" soft bristled truck brushes. They get down in between boards if the boards are properly gapped. They also make application fast. I understand where you are coming from, it can be added work but that is why someone pays us instead of getting out there with a roller.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing looks worse than seeing old color or bare wood on the sides of the deck boards. I worked for a guy yeeeaaars ago who used to roll decks, it made it look candy striped. It looked horrible, but not to him. Besides appearance, it's also a matter of protection. What, the sides of the board don't get wet? Also, when debris gets caught between the boards and gets wet it provides a real environ for rot to begin. Agree, it separates the pros from the hacks!


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I would go over all my decking with a flexible block brush u can screw on ur ext pole ( that's me I agree leaving decking like that is crap ) it's looks like a hack job . Take pride in your work I always say if I'm not gonna be happy with it my customers won't be either


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i brush decks with a 2.5'' so those gaps are a non issue for me....gets in there nice an easy and the 2.5 has just the right weight to paint load balance that its easy on the hands for an extended period of time esp when brushing an entire deck


ill do about 4-5 boards at a time, first do the sides/edges then the flats ......when im doing the sides/edges ill do each side/edge 1 at a time if there in bad shape that way i get the entire side/edge of the board........some guys just run the brush down the center and think theyre gettin both sides but theyre NOT


----------



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

oh please!


----------

